# Penn 13h reel slipping



## Happy Days (Aug 6, 2011)

I have an older Penn 113h reel, steel bars and steel spool, and the reel works fine, until you put it under stress of reeling in a fish and then it slips. I have replaced the pinion gear and everything else works fine. The only thing I can think of is the outside metal ring on the reel handle side is broken where the release lever is, could thise be allowing the reel body to flex and cause the reel to slip?

Would appreciate any suggestions.


----------



## Pompano Joe (Jan 28, 2009)

Hard slip or soft? In either case, wouldn't suspect the ring. Hard slip...I'd look at gears, springs or alignment. Soft slip...drag system. Bring it by and we'll look at it. I've got New and used parts for the 4/0, definitely have some used rings.

Joe @ 516-2409. I'm in Gulf Breeze.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

there is a giy on here offering free reel repair.he is just starting and needs reels to fix for kearning process.name is hell something,cant remember.good luck.


----------



## specktackler57 (May 15, 2011)

his name is litttle hellion jr.


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I also have new SS main and pinion gears and SS gear sleeves for that reel. SS anti-reverse dogs too and drag washers.


----------



## lostkeytackle (Oct 8, 2007)

*slip*

I would guess that the rectangular block on the spool that fits in to the bottom of the pinion gear is slightly worn, rounded edges. I have seen this before. New pinion will still jump out. Would need to replace the spool.


----------

